# 89 nissan 4x4 5spd tranyy oil



## pittmanjustin (Apr 11, 2011)

i want to change my tranny oil cause it grinds sometimes going into 2nd i know how to drain it but i cant fit a gear oil bottle to fill it and was wondering if i could fill it through the top where the stick is. it is a z24i 4x4 5speed


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

yes you can..


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

you can also pick up a section of clear tubing and put it over the end of the gear oil bottle


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

that would be the easist....


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Or, get one of those pumps used for putting oil into outboard transoms. Takes a bit of pumping, but works and they're cheap.


----------



## pittmanjustin (Apr 11, 2011)

i also heard to only us gl4 oil in tranny that gl5 will hurt the syncros


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yes, API GL-4, 75W-90 or 80W-90. Also, if you haven't had the updated trans case that has a higher fill hole to increase capacity (refer service bulletin NTB97-018b) , it's also a good idea to jack up the driver's side to get another quart into the trans. The oil capacity was increased from 4.2 qts. to 5.2 qts to better lubricate the main and counter drive gears.


----------



## pittmanjustin (Apr 11, 2011)

i finally found some gl4 it was napa 80 90 it said api gl3 gl4 gl5 autozone oreiily jims and advance and walmart only carried gl5 gl4 is hard to find in mississippi


----------



## port001 (Mar 21, 2010)

is the, API GL-4, 75W-90 or 80W-90 recommended for a 1990 Hb 2wd (KA24e) automatic?
And what about the differential oil?

thanks.


----------



## pittmanjustin (Apr 11, 2011)

if yours is automatic it uses dexron 3 tranny fluid the diff is api gl5 80w 90w


----------



## port001 (Mar 21, 2010)

k thanks, out of curiosity is it worth it to put synthetic in? if so what type is good and what isn't?


----------



## pittmanjustin (Apr 11, 2011)

i wouldnt think so on an 90 model just put regular in it and make sure to change the filter


----------



## port001 (Mar 21, 2010)

kk i was just wondering as it only has 80,000Km. And im not sure if it has ever been changed. so basically i just change the filter and fluid, new gasket and pretty much it?


----------



## pittmanjustin (Apr 11, 2011)

yeah it they come in a kit if you ask suppose to change every 30k miles i belive


----------

